
Do human rights exist? - danielam
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/andrewbrown/2010/oct/20/human-rights-exist
======
aaronmhatch
Rights do not inherently exist. We create them to further our existence,
usually.

------
ankurdhama
No they don't. They are just another set of rules that are created by a bunch
of people and other bunch of people apply them to everyone else.

------
drdeca
Insofar as one is obligated to not "infringe on them"?

Not in being deserved by default, or in any case, though?

.. This is satire-ish right? (I know it says it isn't)

------
jqm
Absolutely human rights exist. At least for those that have the power and
leverage to demand them. For everyone else, not so much.

